# Commics help?



## sugar.husky (Jul 16, 2009)

Well i hope i'm posting this in the right place, if not then oh well,
Dose anyone know of any like gay furry commics? like online of course. but not sexual 60% of the time. i want just something simple to read, gay commic wise. please help? :-D


----------



## Uro (Jul 16, 2009)

The forum does include a spell check in the reply boxes. Utilize it.


----------



## sugar.husky (Jul 16, 2009)

Uro said:


> The forum does include a spell check in the reply boxes. Utilize it.



You don't have to be a jerk ya know. and i'm still learning everything on here. So step off.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 16, 2009)

My friend, you'll find that it's usually looked down upon to use bad grammar and spelling in the forums. I'm not saying this to be mean, but it's kind of the truth around here.

And, well... I'm not gay and I don't really read many webcomics, so I can't really help you there. Sorry.


----------



## Rilvor (Jul 16, 2009)

*facepalms*

Considering they _have_ to be gay I'm assuming you're just looking to get off.

Fail.


----------



## Asswings (Jul 16, 2009)

It's not like they're hard to find.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 16, 2009)

Uro said:


> spell check





sugar.husky said:


> i'm still learning everything on here.


Not like proper spelling is impossible without a spell check. :|


----------



## CryoScales (Jul 16, 2009)

Guy's give the poor guy a break, for once. Anyway Google is your friend. Just search gay Furry webcomic. Or use the search function on this forum and search the same thing.


----------



## Benjamin Foxtails (Jul 16, 2009)

Two words : Carpe Diem.


----------



## NightWolf714 (Jul 16, 2009)

Dudes, lay off the jerk bit for a while. That's what the rants/raves area is for.

Rilvor, I'm guessing you've never heard of romance before? 

Anyways, on topic. This isn't the best place to get a response. The paper mill forum would be better. Unfortunately, I'm not sure about any comic series that would apply. Sorry. This site might be able to help you out though. Not sure though, since I haven't been there in a while.


----------



## Corto (Jul 16, 2009)

Moved


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 17, 2009)

There's also Fur Piled.


----------

